# Hi from New York



## keithcrane (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm new here and just wanted to say hi to all of my composer colleagues. Looking forward to sharing workflow and virtual gear ideas.

Keith Crane
http://skyhighmusic.com


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Keith and welcome to VI! Sorry we missed your intro. We hope you enjoy yourself on the forum!


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea it seems to have been lost in the noise. Welcome Keith, hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to VI Keith! Enjoy the forum


----------

